# S. Brandtii Cohab?



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I came across an old video file of S. Brandtii from P-C, which shows a cohab of S. Brandtii which was labelled as running for over 2.5 years... So out of curiousity, I just searched youtube for S. Brandtii, and found this:






So that makes it 2 videos that I've seen with multiple S. Brandtii's in one tank...

So, I know we've got some members on here with the S. Brandtii... what are your thoughts about this? The videos seem to indicate success, but wasn't sure as I never owned a Brandtii and don't know too much about their behavior with others.

Just curious... so no one get their panties in a bunch please


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have never heard of it on here. The price of the fish alone would keep me away from a cohad. I just ant see taking that kind of chance. But cool video


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah not only are they expensive, but they are almost impossible to find.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The problem is finding enough to do it. IMO they be like most other piranha. Might work might not. This is funny because when members lose a Mac here, a Mac there, in a Mac group other members will say it suks ect. But if another member has say a sanchezi or baby rhom group & they lose one its your terrible, split em up ect. I recently read a member says sanchezi can not be housed together for sheer hate for each other.when it has been done several times. I don't see how its ok to group these serras & not these. Each setups different just like each & every fish is a lil different. IMO just because tom, dick, & Harry failed doesn't mean it can't be done.idc what kind of piranha you have if they're group you can & probably will lose some to cannibalism regardless if its pygos, serras, or pygos & serras. Its the nature of the fish we keep. I know some can't & others shouldn't group serras but it doesn't make impossible. Any type of piranha can be grouped with the right keeper, setup, fish ect ect ect & any type of piranha grouped can end in mess real fast.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I've heard of a few attempts, never really heard how things went tho...

That video kinda frustrates me -- I'm having difficulty tracking down ONE brandtii


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Show me a long term sanchezi cohab. Its never been done.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Is it far East or Europe? They get the fish that are rare & exspensive.

There's a couple on cove & sorry to break it to ya they've spawned also.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Is it far East or Europe? They get the fish that are rare & exspensive.
> 
> There's a couple on cove & sorry to break it to ya they've spawned also.


Maculatus is not a sanchezi.

Asia gets the more expensive piranha.

But for kicks. Post a link so I can read it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I see the thread. The timeline is not that long. I wouldn't call it successful.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> The problem is finding enough to do it. IMO they be like most other piranha. Might work might not. This is funny because when members lose a Mac here, a Mac there, in a Mac group other members will say it suks ect. But if another member has say a sanchezi or baby rhom group & they lose one its your terrible, split em up ect. I recently read a member says sanchezi can not be housed together for sheer hate for each other.when it has been done several times. I don't see how its ok to group these serras & not these. Each setups different just like each & every fish is a lil different. IMO just because tom, dick, & Harry failed doesn't mean it can't be done.idc what kind of piranha you have if they're group you can & probably will lose some to cannibalism regardless if its pygos, serras, or pygos & serras. Its the nature of the fish we keep. I know some can't & others shouldn't group serras but it doesn't make impossible. Any type of piranha can be grouped with the right keeper, setup, fish ect ect ect & any type of piranha grouped can end in mess real fast.


You bring up some good points. Have a virtual beer for your birthday!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't seen a Sanchezi cohab, but they do seem easily available and reasonably priced... But I do give this guy respect, as it looks like he's a P-Fury member with a Manueli shoal:

http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?lang=en&id=s_manueli

See pic at the bottom. Wonder if he's ever on here anymore, I'd like to hear more about that one.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i dont think that photo is of home aquaria with the manny's.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Tensa said:


> i dont think that photo is of home aquaria with the manny's.


I was wondering about that... it said "small pool", so not sure if that was his backyard


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea could be a yard or holding pool for export who knows too many options more info is needed. i see a large body of water just outside the rock ring so its anyones guess. hopefully someone chimes in to kill our curiosity.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Shame we don't have nice write-ups on piranha like the manny link.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

we use to...lol once in a blue moon.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Shame we don't have nice write-ups on piranha like the manny link.


We used to before the upgrade... it's something we're working on -- might have to write up new ones.


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> The problem is finding enough to do it. IMO they be like most other piranha. Might work might not. This is funny because when members lose a Mac here, a Mac there, in a Mac group other members will say it suks ect. But if another member has say a sanchezi or baby rhom group & they lose one its your terrible, split em up ect. I recently read a member says sanchezi can not be housed together for sheer hate for each other.when it has been done several times. I don't see how its ok to group these serras & not these. Each setups different just like each & every fish is a lil different. IMO just because tom, dick, & Harry failed doesn't mean it can't be done.idc what kind of piranha you have if they're group you can & probably will lose some to cannibalism regardless if its pygos, serras, or pygos & serras. Its the nature of the fish we keep. I know some can't & others shouldn't group serras but it doesn't make impossible. Any type of piranha can be grouped with the right keeper, setup, fish ect ect ect & any type of piranha grouped can end in mess real fast.


Atleast someone agrees, everyone else on the forum hated on me for trying


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

iLikePiranhas said:


> The problem is finding enough to do it. IMO they be like most other piranha. Might work might not. This is funny because when members lose a Mac here, a Mac there, in a Mac group other members will say it suks ect. But if another member has say a sanchezi or baby rhom group & they lose one its your terrible, split em up ect. I recently read a member says sanchezi can not be housed together for sheer hate for each other.when it has been done several times. I don't see how its ok to group these serras & not these. Each setups different just like each & every fish is a lil different. IMO just because tom, dick, & Harry failed doesn't mean it can't be done.idc what kind of piranha you have if they're group you can & probably will lose some to cannibalism regardless if its pygos, serras, or pygos & serras. Its the nature of the fish we keep. I know some can't & others shouldn't group serras but it doesn't make impossible. Any type of piranha can be grouped with the right keeper, setup, fish ect ect ect & any type of piranha grouped can end in mess real fast.


Atleast someone agrees, everyone else on the forum hated on me for trying
[/quote]

Cause your an idiot and had no idea how to do it.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

My sanchezi and brandti are currently in a divided 40 gallon breeder. I know I know. But neway, sanchezi has snuck thru the one spot kinda possible twice. I walk into my room, and see a glimpse of my sanchezi and brandti hanging next to eachother. Mind u, the brandti is bigger, but my sanchezi has the nastiest attitude out of all my p's. Just thought id throw out there my 2 hung out a couple of times unscratched. Not long tho. Overnight would be a dead chezi


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Show me a long term sanchezi cohab. Its never been done.


Maybe not too long term......But it was done before you got here..unfortunately the upgrade years ago killed all the pics and vids.......

I had 15 of them together with convicts........Lasted over a year before we broke it down....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I want to see a nice group of them. But just the nature of them they destroy each other.

How big were they AK?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Smoke said:


> I haven't seen a Sanchezi cohab, but they do seem easily available and reasonably priced... But I do give this guy respect, as it looks like he's a P-Fury member with a Manueli shoal:
> 
> http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?lang=en&id=s_manueli
> 
> See pic at the bottom. Wonder if he's ever on here anymore, I'd like to hear more about that one.


If you are talking about me, the picture is of several 15 to 18 inch mannies in an holding pond in South America. My friend Wes(Fugupuff) had set up with an importer there for these fish but for whatever reason, the shipment fell apart and never happened. This was either late 90s or early 2000s.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Gigante Pirana said:


> I haven't seen a Sanchezi cohab, but they do seem easily available and reasonably priced... But I do give this guy respect, as it looks like he's a P-Fury member with a Manueli shoal:
> 
> http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?lang=en&id=s_manueli
> 
> See pic at the bottom. Wonder if he's ever on here anymore, I'd like to hear more about that one.


If you are talking about me, the picture is of several 15 to 18 inch mannies in an holding pond in South America. My friend Wes(Fugupuff) had set up with an importer there for these fish but for whatever reason, the shipment fell apart and never happened. This was either late 90s or early 2000s.
[/quote]

how long where they together?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Gigante Pirana said:


> I haven't seen a Sanchezi cohab, but they do seem easily available and reasonably priced... But I do give this guy respect, as it looks like he's a P-Fury member with a Manueli shoal:
> 
> http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?lang=en&id=s_manueli
> 
> See pic at the bottom. Wonder if he's ever on here anymore, I'd like to hear more about that one.


If you are talking about me, the picture is of several 15 to 18 inch mannies in an holding pond in South America. My friend Wes(Fugupuff) had set up with an importer there for these fish but for whatever reason, the shipment fell apart and never happened. This was either late 90s or early 2000s.
[/quote]

Thanks for the info. That picture has been one of inspiration for me, ever since seeing it. I was hoping that they were yours and you could help share some of your experiences with them being together. Since then I've read the Piranha Pecking Order article (http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/peckingorder.html) which has helped shed some light on potential co-hab behavior, which I think may apply to several different species. You were mentioned by name there so that also made me think the pool of Manueli was yours


----------

